# Crypt - St Leonards Church, Hythe. Sept 10



## tank2020 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nobody Knows how the remains ended up in the Church, some say they are remains of a mass grave from the Black Plague, others that they are the remains of a battle with the Danish, on the beach at Hythe.

The piles consist of Femas and Skulls mostly, some are discoloured, thought to a result of the bones laying in different soils and the resulting chemical reactions.

There are all sizes of skulls including chidren, some with visable signs of trauma and illness.















































I know its not strictly derelict, but is kinda interesting.


----------



## the_historian (Dec 31, 2010)

I've seen this in a few history programmes, but wondered where it was.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mad Larkin (Dec 31, 2010)

cool, i didnt know we had anything like that in england. 
isnt there a place in france where the whole church is decorated with the bones of some of the people who died in the plague?


----------



## nelly (Dec 31, 2010)

That's Cool, the shot with the shelves of skulls is awesome.

Reminds me of the illegal sections of the Paris Catacombs


----------



## sam1990 (Jan 1, 2011)

How extremely bizarre!

Didn't expect to see that on here, let alone in this country.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 1, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> ...the shot with the shelves of skulls is awesome.


Totally agree. Amazing pic...and such an amazing place. Bowled over by this. Nice one, Tank. Love it.


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 1, 2011)

How very interesting, creepy and quite bizarre too


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 1, 2011)

Visited this place back in the 60s and have an old B/W postcard of it.Glad to know it's still in existence and open to the public.Thanks for posting.


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 1, 2011)

This place is small but amazing, cost me a quid to get in, and 50p each for the kids.

There is a skull on one of the shelves, its a completely different colour to the rest. It was given back to the church, even though they did not know it was gone. An old man died, and his dying wish was to have it returned after stealing it when he was a young man.


----------



## cuboard (Jan 2, 2011)

wow this place looks amazing! really want to check this out now, great shots by the way thanks for sharing this little gem


----------



## smiler (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, Thanks for sharing that,
I’ll have nightmares for next month or so but thanks anyway, Great Pics, Well Done.
*Smiler *


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 3, 2011)

Really Sorry!


----------



## Hieronymus (Apr 1, 2011)

Great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## John_D (Apr 1, 2011)

Great find. Surprisingly it's not unique in the UK, another one HERE near Leeds.


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow fantastic pix looks like a scene from a horror film but ty for sharing!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 2, 2011)

Fascinating, thanks!


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 2, 2011)

Somewhere in my postcard collection I have a picture of this place from the 60s.My parents must have had a slightly warped sense of humour to take a youngster to see such a sight and scare the the testicles of an impressionable young lad.Glad to see it's still open to the public ,thanks for sharing


----------



## John_D (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone up near Leeds willing to visit the ossuary at Rothwell and post some pics of that one?


----------

